# "Shut up"



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

The "I am a victim" Media Tour does not appear to be working


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

that guy is always so outraged


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Olberman coming off as smug and self righteous. Joke.

Keith Olbermann Gets Fired by Current TV, Goes Ballistic - Forbes


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> that guy is always so outraged


Agreed. Lance needs to tone down his outrage act. Pounding on the table, crying about witch hunts. The outrage act isn't working.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Agreed. Lance needs to tone down his outrage act. Pounding on the table, crying about witch hunts. The outrage act isn't working.


Not everything is about Armstrong. 

Keith Olberman's over the top theatrics and browbeating distract from the point. These TV talking heads (another example is Bill O'Reilly) are more interested in outrage for the sake of outrage than reporting or commenting on a story. It's as though they have an ax to grind with a new person every day. And the show is just about grinding the ax.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Its just like the old days. Lance says something ridiculous, gets called on it, and the messenger is attacked in order to drown out the message. 

Only difference these days the number of folks who jump to attack the critics has dwindled. Poor Lance. How is he going to pay for his private jet if nobody buys his BS anymore?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Its just like the old days. Lance says something ridiculous, gets called on it, and the messenger is attacked in order to drown out the message.


What message, "Shut up"? When a show isn't about a message in the first place, how can anything drown out the message?


> Only difference these days the number of folks who jump to attack the critics has dwindled. Poor Lance. How is he going to pay for his private jet if nobody buys his BS anymore?


Armstrong now flies coach with the commoners. 


Did you even watch the video?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> What message, "Shut up"? When a show isn't about a message in the first place, how can anything drown out the message? Armstrong now flies coach with the commoners.
> 
> 
> Did you even watch the video?


Did you even watch the video? It is clearly more then "shut up". 

Lance is crying about losing his jet and flying United. How does he expect to get the jet back if he keeps spewing this nonsense? His goal is to get the general public behind him again. He is failing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Not everything is about Armstrong.
> 
> Keith Olberman's over the top theatrics and browbeating distract from the point. These TV talking heads (another example is Bill O'Reilly) are more interested in outrage for the sake of outrage than reporting or commenting on a story. It's as though they have an ax to grind with a new person every day. And the show is just about grinding the ax.


You are now officially a sympathizer.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Peer pressure with cause him to hate Armstrong, along with all the many disillusioned Freds....Cue the mob of villagers with torches and pitchforks.
.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It turns out that Armstrong's answers were a little more thoughtful and nuanced than Olberman let on. 

Lindsey: Because you're not in this cloistered world of competition?
Armstrong: Yeah, exactly. I'll be very frank -- travel for example. The Gulfstream is gone. I'm on JetBlue and United. So I spend a lot of time on airplanes with other people and in terminals or just traveling around and going to restaurants or whatever. The interaction I get on a daily basis is always positive. I've never had a negative interaction.

Lindsey: Why do you think that is?
Armstrong: I think people are more decent than we give them credit for. I can sense when somebody maybe wants to say something. But they don't. They never have. And I'm not saying they won't -- and I'm not bragging. I'm just saying no one has ever gotten in my face and said, "You're a f---ing schmuck" or "You're a fraud" or "You're a lying cheat." They've never done that. You give people a private room and a computer and a keyboard and they go crazy. So far, things have been pretty dang supportive in person. I know that is not accurate.

Lindsey: Right, like you're getting a filtered version of public opinion.
Armstrong: Yeah. I think people are mad. And I don't blame them for being mad, and I'm more and more comfortable every day with them being mad. And I understand, I don't need to fight that. Do I think I made a lot of mistakes? I know I did. Do I think I was way too adamant and forceful in the denials? Absolutely. Was I way too aggressive when it came to getting in people's faces or contesting their versions of events? Yes, but at the same time, was I singled out? Yes. But that's the way the police force works sometimes, and only time will tell which aspects of this have been fair and honest. History isn't stupid, and for the first time in my life, I've just got to have real patience. Which is not my virtue.

...

Lindsey: After the reasoned decision and the Oprah interview, which, as you said, was probably too much info for the average person, does that casual fan understand now what pro cycling was like for you, for riders during that time?
Armstrong: No.

Lindsey: Why not?
Armstrong: I think they're starting to today, starting to understand.

Lindsey: Yeah, that's what I mean, do they get it now?
Armstrong: Yeah. I believe most people have the impression that that's the way the game is played, at the time. But Joe, that's not what got me in the doghouse. Most people -- not everyone, but most people -- are comfortable with what happened at the time. It was the constant denials, the constant lies, the constant fighting and contesting the truth. That's what pissed people off. So that takes a lot longer to recover from. And may never be recoverable. And I've got no defense.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Poor Lance. Poor poor baby.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> It turns out that Armstrong's answers were a little more thoughtful and nuanced


Nah, same old bitter rambling, deflection, crying victim, and pounding on tables. 

Lance, Di Lucca, Mayo, Ferrari, Marti, Del Moral, O'Bee, Valverde, Heras, etc.....all claiming they were signaled out. Victims of witch hunts. 

waaaa


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nah, same old bitter rambling, deflection, crying victim, and pounding on tables.
> 
> Lance, Di Lucca, Mayo, Ferrari, Marti, Del Moral, O'Bee, Valverde, Heras, etc.....all claiming they were signaled out. Victims of witch hunts.
> 
> waaaa


You might want to actually read the interview.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> You might want to actually read the interview.


I read it but it appears you did not

Minimize his doping


> "I knew what my competitors were doing. We [his U.S. Postal Service team] were doing less,"


Cry about being singled out


> was I singled out? Yes.





> there's been selective prosecution


He babbles a lot about the non-existent level playing field. Pretending he would have won 7 Tours anyways....even though he could never even finish a Tour prior to using EPO. 

Oh, and of course the "Everyone was doing it" excuse. 



> if we're going to be honest [pounds table], that's not honest!


How about all the talented riders who said no and were pushed from the sport?

He also spews lots of obfuscation



> even the most jaded person and skeptical person would have to wonder how an American agency can ban an Italian for life.


Ask Valverde how CONI sanctioned him. The WADA code is clear, Lance knows it. He just wants to smear USADA as some renegade cowboys. 

Same old "I am a victim, didn't get the same deal" nonsense he has been babbling to anyone who will listen

How easy he forget how he sued USADA, lobbied to get them defunded, smeared them publicly and privately, met with them (even though he claims he didn't) and swore he would never come clean, told them to fork off and did his best 6 year old "You are not the boss of me!"

He was right when he told Oprah turning down their request was a big mistake. Now he is just making it worse.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

If you have to have a witchhunt, it makes sense to hunt a witch. It's not as if we are dealing with a case of mistaken identity here. Did Eliot Ness go after the getaway car driver? Cry me a river.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I confess. Lance paid me to race poorly last year.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*infatuation*



spade2you said:


> You are now officially a sympathizer.


Now? That's been painfully obvious for a long time 

I really liked that Olbermann clip. I needed a good laugh today, and that hit the spot. 

Btw, if I run into Lance, I'll be telling him the exact same thing. Not that it'd make any difference though, but it'd be a good start


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I wish newsmen would show that level of concern for the doping in football, baseball, basketball....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> I wish newsmen would show that level of concern for the doping in football, baseball, basketball....


Shut up. Only cyclists dope. The sports you mentioned are 100% clean.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Shut up. Only cyclists dope. The sports you mentioned are 100% clean.


imagine UCI vampires being unleashed in the NFL off season


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> imagine UCI vampires being unleashed in the NFL off season


They'd probably get very bogged down after the first 20 out of 20 players tested positive for...everything. Level playing field?


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> I wish newsmen would show that level of concern for the doping in football, baseball, basketball....


The press paid quite a bit of attention to doping in baseball, prior to the Mitchell Report. 
I believe it was a press investigation into Biogenisis that led to MLBs investigation of the same. This led to Alex Rodriguez' current troubles. 
They also reported athletes who had ties to that clinic in Canada, Tiger Woods was one. 

They've reported extensively on concussions. Not doping, but certainly a willingness to go after the goose that lays the golden egg. 

I'm not saying the press is perfect. They certainly could have asked more questions when Mark McGuire was suddenly hitting home runs everyday. 

But you can't say they've turned a blind eye to doping. They report facts, not rumor and suspicion. They can't report that a specific person is doping without evidence, lest they risk getting sued.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spade2you said:


> They'd probably get very bogged down after the first 20 out of 20 players tested positive for...everything. Level playing field?


Testing??? They are finally going to start testing athletes in other sports now?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> Testing??? They are finally going to start testing athletes in other sports now?


Of course. All professional athletes are routinely tested and yield clean results.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spade2you said:


> yield clean results.


Oh, thanks for clearing that up, that's why we never hear about it. *sigh*, if only cyclists could be as moral as other athletes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> Oh, thanks for clearing that up, that's why we never hear about it. *sigh*, if only cyclists could be as moral as other athletes.


I still find it funny how all the Puerto soccer stuff was swept under the rug.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

love4himies said:


> Testing??? They are finally going to start testing athletes in other sports now?


They've been testing Olympic athletes for years. That's how they stomped out PED use in snowboarders. That durned marijuana was giving unfair advantage.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Doctor, I've tried to add to your reputation, but they tell me I got to spread it around more, so consider this post a reputation booster.


----------

